# "other" PVC



## relay (May 9, 2005)

As I haven't got a home of my own <sniff> I'll have to post in the "general" PVC section... 

Just to say that I posted before Christmas about our battery not charging. It turned out to be a duff battery and it was replaced under warranty. Thanks to all who offered suggestions.

Have been away a few times now in our Adria Van M - the only thing I don't like is the name  We're very pleased with the layout - suits us perfectly - and it's a dream to drive.

-H


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

you do have a section now


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> you do have a section now


Nuke, would you please put section in for 'Other' as I am sure there are some rare and obscure makes such as mine which don't warrant a section of there own, like mine..........Renault Master 'Spectra'

Harvey


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we already have the main pvc forum section for that 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-66.html


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> you do have a section now


gosh Nuke, you're just like a magic genie 

thank you :thumbleft:

-H


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

At this rate I'll be the only one in 'other' 

I expect before long members with LWB versions will want a sub section within each converter to separate them from the MWB and SWB versions


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe Nuke could give us a more exciting name, in line with our specialised, elite, individual status? :lol: 

Steve.


----------

